# SC Sequel - Car Mods



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

I started the car modifications for the sequel to my video "Shadow City Pursuit". This first car is basically filling the title role in "Shadow City 2 - Girls Can't Drive" hence the Pink color! The first thing in this mod I'm doing is cutting out holes for the tail lights. 

I'm not sure how many cars will be in this next movie, but I have the count at five right now. It's going to be a long process...but it's fun already!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm on the edge of my seat already, and filming hasn't even started yet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, too bad the slot car movie making business doesn't pay anything...If it did, I'd quit my day job and make a weekly series!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Let the chase begin!!! I likes movies with fast cars!!! RM*


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Capt Uante said:


> Yeah, too bad the slot car movie making business doesn't pay anything...If it did, I'd quit my day job and make a weekly series!



me too!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO! 

Ditto .....who wouldnt?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You mean!?!?!?! And all this time I was waiting for the checks to arrive!!!  :tongue: :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that a new release Challenger?
The only ones I've been able to find are drop tops.

Rich


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is that a new release Challenger?
> The only ones I've been able to find are drop tops.
> 
> Rich


I don't think it's a new release. I got it and other challenger hardtops on ebay from a guy whose handle is "autoworldslots". It seems to come from a series called "Mopar or No Car" (date on the case says 2002) this pink one is a 1970 Challenger TA Xtraction.

The new release #7 seems to have both the New Challenger and the New Camaro in it! Not sure if they are going to sell them separately or not, but they usually do. Definitely getting the Camaro! 

At this Auto World site they say they're coming soon. In the version "B" set it looks like the Red one is a Challenger and the Orange one is a Camaro. Look at the grills and rear windows and you can see the differences the best. 
http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=50


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Capt Uante said:


> At this Auto World site they say they're coming soon. In the version "B" set it looks like the Red one is a Challenger and the Orange one is a Camaro. Look at the grills and rear windows and you can see the differences the best.
> http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=50


AWWWW!!! now looks like viper, challenger and camaro are short wheel base!!! I hate that! cant fit it on srt, tyco chassis!! arrgghhh!! if you look at charger, corvette you will see the wheels are longer.. or am i wrong?

Wes


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah Yes Dr Watson, you appear to be correct. I just quickly took the picture into photo shop and the Challenger and Camaro appear to be a shorter wheel base than the others. This method of course isn't that accurate...but what the hell


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is that a new release Challenger?
> The only ones I've been able to find are drop tops.
> 
> Rich


Don't be confused Rich!!! A quick trip to the AW site will lead you to a red hard top challenger.. I think on page 11.. They are out there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Don't be confused Rich!!! A quick trip to the AW site will lead you to a red hard top challenger.. I think on page 11.. They are out there!!! :thumbsup:


I have two or 3 red hard tops Rich.. I'll set one aside for ya.. BTW on Patrol Saturday night now.. we can do a afternoon get together if ya like Beth will be in Chicago Carol still with the grandparents so I could use a afternoon excuse to eat..lol.. you have my number grasshopper...

Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Girls can't drive...hahaahha this should be good! Can't wait but, I have to so, I will. Wait that is. Till you make it. The slot movie! :woohoo: Your first movie was just drop jaw cooooooooooooooooool. Thanks for what you do man. :thumbsup:

Bob...Have you seen Death Race?...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait, first one was great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Can't wait either!


----------

